

Video demo of Sapphire-coated iPhone display leaves it unscratched by concrete - electic
http://9to5mac.com/2014/02/05/video-demo-of-sapphire-coated-iphone-display-leaves-it-unscratched-by-concrete/

======
pedalpete
That's great, but I'd like to see it compared to the most recent version of
Gorilla Glass.

The second video here doesn't compare scratch protection,
[http://www.androidauthority.com/sapphire-glass-
screen-342916...](http://www.androidauthority.com/sapphire-glass-
screen-342916/)

------
thelogos
I don't believe that any entire can be made out of sapphire unless inorganic
has come far along than I thought.

Plus, sapphire is also brittle. You have to find a balance between flexibility
and hardness.

